# DD 24g Nano Cube (Natural filtration vs Protien Skimmer) Opinions please?



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought my nano cube second hand. Completely happy with it but realise that the old versions dont come with skimmers (please dont tell me about the newer JBJ that does come with one - Too late for that).

As a novice, my question is this; 

Some people say that you really do need a decent protien skimmer to keep things nice and clean, others say that tanks, especially of a certain size do not need them. i.e. natural filtration - using live sand, live rock, cleaner live stock and changing a percentage of the water every week.

Can someone give me their opinion on this as there seems to be two equally strong schools of thought.

Problem is, with my nano, there is no room to put a skimmer with the lid down.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

smaller tanks are fine without a skimmer providing you do keep up regular water changes etc. Also don't stock too heavily either, but that's a general rule for any fishtank really (apart from malawis)


----------



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

mike515 said:


> smaller tanks are fine without a skimmer providing you do keep up regular water changes etc. Also don't stock too heavily either, but that's a general rule for any fishtank really (apart from malawis)


 
Is there a general rule for stocking then? i.e. fish per tank size?

thanks


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Shamperz said:


> Is there a general rule for stocking then? i.e. fish per tank size?
> 
> thanks


'bout 1" of fish per 2 gallons for FO/FOWLR. 1" of fish per 8 gallons for reefs. 

Obivously with: small fish, large tanks, good filtration, compatible fish... etc etc.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

mate the tmc nano skimmer does fit with the lid down i have one in my nano and i havent modified my tank


----------



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

*Tmc*



owlbassboy said:


> mate the tmc nano skimmer does fit with the lid down i have one in my nano and i havent modified my tank


 
Really?!? I checked out that skimmer recently and downloaded the spec. It gave me the impression by the dimensions of that the bit that bubbles, you know the bit, i dont know what its called. Anyway that it sits above the water line.

I know its a pain but could you take a couple of pictures and show me as im finding it difficult to picture?

would really appreciate.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i will try to get pics for you tomoz. its got the surface skimmer so you can drop the level in the rear chamber low enough to fit one in.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

A skimmer is not really necessary, i've been running my nano tank (24x15x18, or 28 gallons) for about 3 years now without one. Top up when it evaporates and water change every 2 - 3 months or so and it just keeps running nicely!

I did put a TMC v2skim on it for a while to see what happened and didn't notice any difference. 

A common belief (correct or not I don't know) is that when a skimmer runs on a small tank it can take a lot of the good nutrients out of the water which on a large tank would have that much more water to be spread out in.


----------



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks*



xyra said:


> A skimmer is not really necessary, i've been running my nano tank (24x15x18, or 28 gallons) for about 3 years now without one. Top up when it evaporates and water change every 2 - 3 months or so and it just keeps running nicely!
> 
> I did put a TMC v2skim on it for a while to see what happened and didn't notice any difference.
> 
> A common belief (correct or not I don't know) is that when a skimmer runs on a small tank it can take a lot of the good nutrients out of the water which on a large tank would have that much more water to be spread out in.


 
Cheers for that. I think im going to try it au naturel for a while like you say. I can always get a skimmer is need be. Just out of interest, what do you have in your tank? It may have a bearing on how clean it is.

Thanks


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i had ran without one for a while and i did make good noticable changes when i added one.




















there ya go hope that helps did you get the other advice a pmd you??


----------



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

*Legend!*



owlbassboy said:


> i had ran without one for a while and i did make good noticable changes when i added one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that. It really helps. Im not sure what you mean by the above though? pmd?


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i sent you a private message did you not get it?? pm me back if you did


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Shamperz said:


> Cheers for that. I think im going to try it au naturel for a while like you say. I can always get a skimmer is need be. Just out of interest, what do you have in your tank? It may have a bearing on how clean it is.
> 
> Thanks



Erm not much, in the way of fish (1 x 1 inch damselfish). Corals i've got various soft corals, xenia, GSP, devils finger etc. Had various LPS without problems (although I have plenty of light - 4x t5). Had a large thorny oyster (4" across) (originally bought as a bit of live rock!) that lived for about 2 years, and when it died the tank didn't crash - although there is a good selection of hermit crabs, snails etc to clean it up.

Don't have many fish as I have freshwater for that  Going to move the tank soon and put a bit more time into it and get some more fish into it then. I don't believe that I will have a problem - plenty of water movement & plenty of live rock.


----------

